# Sixth Edition Dark Eldar



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Not to copy the soulless machines, but we in Commoragh have much to be looking forward to, as well as some things to dread. Based purely on snippets of leaked rules as well as a few remaining rumors, here is what I have gathered. Feel free to discuss and add more.

Skimmers and Flyers: Jink: We have no need to use the 5+ cover save here. Flickerfields are more than worth their points if we get the same save that everyone else can get but we get to keep our BS.

Reavers: Jink: Turbo-boost to strafe attack, Jink at 4+, repeat. Not as good as the 3+ was and with BS reducing to 1 to get the save, gun upgrades are becoming pointless.

Beastmasters: Still not the best choice for Fast Attack but ignoring terrain does have benefits.

Talos and Cronos: Roughly the same as 5th. But with the smash attacks, even a Cronos can take out tanks now. Probably still better for shooting.

Hellions and Scourges: Being Jump infantry sounds like a really good thing in sixth edition. Neither really wants to be in combat but it's better than being shot.

Assaulting with Overwatch: Potentially suicidal now against certain gun-line units. Incubi stand a better chance because of armor, while Wracksand Grostesques start with FNP. Hopefully Wyches get Dodge from Overwatch shots. If not, it may be better to get assaulted and rely on high initiative.

Feel No Pain: Ouch! A 5+ is terrible, even if it does ignore power weapons(probably because they are only AP 3 now). Doubling our Toughness is not hard for most units., so even AP 4 weapons like Assault Cannons and Autocannons cream us. Necrons at least have the option to increase their RP save to 4+.

Power Weapons: Incubi and Agonisers loose some of their bite. My Incubi currently excel at taking out Terminators but with Power Weapons only being AP 3 those days are gone.

Lances and other good AP: If it's true that AP 2 gives +1 to penetrate armor than we are set. The AP 1 Heat Lance may have +2.

Anti-air: The Razorwing is a prime candidate for taking out other flyers. Hopefully skimmers and/or jet bikes can also hit flyers without lowering BS. Maybe some hope for the Reaver upgrade weapons afterall.

Haywire grenades: If glancing removes hull points and removing hull points wrecks a vehicle than these become quite nice.

I feel I'm forgetting some things but I can't think of what. Add them in if you want. Unfortunately after writing these out, I'm not as positive as I was. Guess we'll have to play to see.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the 2 things that i do not like with the new edition are that power weapons are AP3 and that FNP is 5+ i do not even play DE and that hinders everything that they are. i see more warrior in raider spam than wyches for the foreseeable future, especially with the nerf to multi-assaults.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Bye-bye wyches. Hello mass poison/lance spam.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

I would think Haywire grenades would still be pretty sweet on the wyches.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You may also want to look at taking allies, I have a feeling Eldar allies will greatly enhance the army. I mean take an archon with a shadow field and add in a farseer with fortune and you now have an archon with a 2++ that re-rolls failed saves.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't put the Wyches in coffins just yet. They will just need to select their targets more carefully than before. I'd be more concerned about the Wyches not rolling high enough to reach combat than being killed by Overwatch.

An Eldar Farseer casting Fortune on an Archon with a squad of Incubi could be very nice. And even with Talos and Cronos running around, I've always wanted an Avatar or Wraithlord for my Dark Eldar.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

6th may see me with some allies for my Dark Eldar, possibly Slave IG, or allegiences with the Tau under thoughts of "cultural exchange" again. Maybe Manipulate some Orks into being front lines for my Kabal, etc. Plenty of possibilities here with the allies.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> 6th may see me with some allies for my Dark Eldar, possibly Slave IG, or allegiences with the Tau under thoughts of "cultural exchange" again. Maybe Manipulate some Orks into being front lines for my Kabal, etc. Plenty of possibilities here with the allies.


Indeed. But the slave forces should be your first wave. Why should we die when we have them.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I admit I'm really disheartened. It does feel they want DE to be a shooting-only army; Tau with more fragile vehicles. Except Tau don't have fleet, combat drugs, open-topped transports and lots of other traits that give them the feel of an assault army, like DE does.

Holding the judgement until the FAQ; if Agonizers, Demiklaives, Vect's ccw and a few other bit of wargear are AP 2, I'll consider it balanced.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

So, the FAQ is up! what do you guys think? And from a competetive point of view, which Allies would you choose?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Bye Bye Archon with Huskblade and soul trap, hello Drazhar, master of blades.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Drazhar has no assault grenades, though, does he?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

No but he is still awesome. Also Duke seems like a good choice to.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Time for Hesperax to shine methinks, as she still ignores armour saves.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Characters that Ignores all Amour Saves:
Lelith Hesperax, Duke Sliscus (on a 5+) and Drazhar (when using +2 strength)


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

loss of WW assault is a kick in the nuts. Other than that, no significant changes.

DE / IG / Daemons / Orks / Nids got hurt by the generic cover being 5+ now rather than 4+, DE got further nerfed with the move of FNP to being 5+ only. This will result in these armies seeing a significant reduction in survivability that 4+ or better armies will not be seeing.

Incubi being only AP3 is a kick in the teeth too.

FF has been significantly reduced in effectiveness since we all have a jink save anyways on all of our vehicles

Haywire is significantly more usefull against all vehicles - Always hit on 3+ or better *except against walkers you hit on WS.

Not sure how the '1' result on combat drugs interacts with FLEET & running - do you get to roll 3 dice with a rerol to run? kinda useless...

didn't notice the FAQ clearing up Vect's weapon... but apparently he's not the only one, I guess the special characters in several codecies didn't get clarified (BA in particular)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> No but he is still awesome. Also Duke seems like a good choice to.


Duke was always a good choice. Drazhar wasn't, but now is. Challenges, he seems made for them.

Midnight


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone thinking of using Harlequins as a counter to terminators now (due to rending)? Also according to the Eldar FAQ they get a 3+ cover save in area terrain.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup, since they're getting both the_ 'Stealth'_ as well as the _'Shrouded'_ USR at the same time. 
Makes me wonder though ... do they still get the 2D6x2 sight restriction against enemy shooting as well ? 
All three effects combined together would be ... well, awesome.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> do they still get the 2D6x2 sight restriction against enemy shooting as well ?
> All three effects combined together would be ... well, awesome.


No, it says "Replace the fourth and following sentence". So we get a better cover save instead fo the 2D6x2 spotting distance. 

Does the eldar FAq also count for DE Harlequins?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

No, it does *NOT* say so. That's why I ask about it, actually.



> 'Shadowseer - Veil of Tears
> Replace the second and third sentences with: ''The Shadowseer, and all models in her unit, have the _Stealth _and _Shrouded _special rules.'


The 2nd and 3rd sentences are merely descriptions. 
The 2D6x2 shooting restriction is described in the 4th and 5th sentence of the rules entry.
So, one would assume they get both USR plus the 2D6x2 rule.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> No, it does *NOT* say so. That's why I ask about it, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, in the German FAQ it is the fourth sentence...


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I hate translations, there you go.

We're talking about the English Codex Eldar, the English Codex Dark Eldar and the English FAQs.

And, like I stated / cited above, the 2D6x2 rule is mentioned in the fourth and following sentences, not the second or third, hence why I asked the question in the first place. 
As of now, I'd read it that way, that all of the aforementioned rules would apply.
Only a (more refined) future FAQ will tell I guess.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Well, I hate translations, there you go.
> 
> We're talking about the English Codex Eldar, the English Codex Dark Eldar and the English FAQs.
> 
> ...


I know, I asked in a German Forum what's the fourth sentence in the C:Eldar in the German Codex. Maybe that clears things up.

Edit: Okay. The fourth sentence in the German sentence describes the rule part. Maybe they meant second and third paragraph instead of sentence? Cause what's the point in deleting the small part of Fluff?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

No idea ... but I for sure'd love my Harlequins to get +3 to their cover saves in the open *plus *the 2D6x2 rule ... they're my preferred method of Webway Portal delivery in infantry oriented lists.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

FnP reducing to a 5+ does hurt. But it protects against anything that is not S 6 or greater. So Wyches get to dodge a power sword and FnP if they fail that.

Does anybody know if Drazhar can accept a challenge and then use his Darting Strike to get out of it? It would be a good way to make an enemy character unable to attack and have Drazhar wipe his squad out.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

No, the FAQ specifically says it is before challenges that he does his dart.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, the change in the FNP kind of puts a damper on my grotesque and wrack spam army....


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

A 5+ is certainly worse than a 4+. But Grotesques are actually a little more survivable. It takes S 10 weapons to deny them this save. But I feel a serious shift in the army toward shooting builds. This could all change down the road though.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

Pandora said:


> A 5+ is certainly worse than a 4+. But Grotesques are actually a little more survivable. It takes S 10 weapons to deny them this save. But I feel a serious shift in the army toward shooting builds. This could all change down the road though.


The best way to take out a terminator now is to fire a torrent of shots at it and give your opponent the opportunity to fail that save. You don't need to deny them the 2+ save, just put enough dice in their hands and they'll roll enough ones. 

Same for FNP. Don't look for people to deny the save, think of how many mo bolter wounds are going to kill. Statistically, 17% more deaths... Not counting high strength weapons. That sucks!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone thinking of taking Lelith Hesperax? She can now throw plasma gernades and thanks to her special rule it ignores Armour saves!


----------

